# The Underground (Open RP)



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

You stumble Into a cave in a mountain, Legend has it, if anyone goes into this cave, the never return. Despite that you go in anyways. but you fall in a hole starting your adventure. Name the Fallen Furry:


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

(Psst... Put your Furry's name in.)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 4, 2018)

Jag


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Aaron


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

(Is this going to be a narrator thing or do we go from here?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> (Is this going to be a narrator thing or do we go from here?)


(IDK let’s just see. By the way I see you’be changed your pfp. It looks noice)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

(Thanks, artzom-b made it)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

(I’m not patient let’s just start)


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

(How will we start?)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

(No idea, I don’t play undertale so you start)


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> (No idea, I don’t play undertale so you start)


(LOL ok)

Aaron’s friends had told him of mystical treasure that lies inside a cave that , according to legends, you’ll never come out of. Being the ambitious man he was, Aaron trekked into the cave anyway. Unfortunately, Aaron fell into a big hole, but unlike most people, he always came prepared.

He used the power of a water bucket to reduce his fall damage, because he was in Minecraft, obviously.

He used his boots that were given to him by his father, and pressed a button. This button activated a “hover mode”, and it’s ability is pretty self -explanatory. He landed with a loud thud on the stone floor of the ravine, wondering what he should do next...


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

Jag had been following Aaron, wondering where he was going. When Aaron fell in the cave, Jag went in after him.

Unfortunately, Jag takes things one step at a time so when he fell, he broke his leg


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

(Nice work.)

Aaron looked back at him, and saw his injured companion. 

“Jag!” He shouted, running to his twisted leg, “Are you okay? I should’ve thought about you too!” He facepalms himself in disappointment (of himself). 
“I’m not a man of medicine, but I should be able to find something to bandage him.” Aaron thought to himself, and began scavenging.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

zyther heard the new one fall "friend" he thought. hed been down there for years ever since his expedition got lost. he scrambled for words to ask @DaWaffleWolf "hello i am here to help"


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

....”who are you?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

"i i think i am zyther? i do not remember" he sat with the injured one "why are you here?"


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

“I followed by friend Aaron here, he came down safely and I.....fell. He’s out scavenging right now. Rumor is, all who come in here don’t come back.....” Jag said as he looked at a skeleton man in a hoodie (sans)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

"i came here with an expedition to find the same treasure they all died" he twitched "there are things down here that hunt things that are not nice"


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

Jag was listening but still staring at the skeleton man...”who is that”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

"oh thats sash he fell down here about 5 years ago he was my friend but then the hunters found him"


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Because they were in a hole *in a cave, *Aaron couldn’t find much that would be useful to them. All he could find were some fallen leaves from trees but those wouldn’t really help. He went back to Jag and found a familiar looking hyena sitting down next to him. He went up to them and told Jag, “Sorry buddy, all I could find were some dead leaves.” He turned to the hyena, “Who are you? Did you fall down the hole too?”


----------



## initiald (May 6, 2018)

((hey guys !!! im a new member here and you guys should note/dm me if you wanna rp!!! i have a new sona/oc i wanna rp as!!!! ^____^ ))


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

initiald said:


> ((hey guys !!! im a new member here and you guys should note/dm me if you wanna rp!!! i have a new sona/oc i wanna rp as!!!! ^____^ ))


(Hello! Come and join if you want, we have an assassin, and injured wolf, and a hyena. You'll fit right in!)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

@Asassinator "ive been here for awhile you should come back with me before the hunters come"


----------



## initiald (May 6, 2018)

(my character is a race car driver hah!!! is it still ok? ;w; )


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

initiald said:


> (my character is a race car driver hah!!! is it still ok? ;w; )


(Yes)


zyther kaldrok said:


> @Asassinator "ive been here for awhile you should come back with me before the hunters come"


“Hunters?!” Aaron was confused but didn’t have time to think about it. He and the hyena picked Jag up and hurried into the hyena’s hiding place.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

(Ya of course! In a open RP, you don’t need insight on the characters, all you need is to just roll with it. Welcome to the fandom)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

“Hunters?” Jag said as he looked into the darkness of the cave


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

"they were here before us they are deep in the earth. the treasure is a lure for fresh meat"


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

_I knew it didn’t exist_, Aaron thought to himself. “So how do you survive in this hell hole then?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

a loud bloodcurdling shriek comes from the darkness causing the cave walls to shake "quickly QUICKLY"


----------



## initiald (May 6, 2018)

kanju had recently walked into the group, he was confused as day. wondering how he'd gotten there.

"hello?" he yelped out.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

initiald said:


> kanju had recently walked into the group, he was confused as day. wondering how he'd gotten there.
> 
> "hello?" he yelped out.


While Aaron and the hyena was rushing jag into their hiding spot, he looked at a confused race car driver. 

“Hey, you!” He shouted at the cat (you look like a cat I’m sorry if I got that wrong), “We need your help!” He tossed a pistol and he almost failed to catch it. “If anything comes behind us and looks threatening, shoot it. I’d follow us if I were you.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

"right up here" zyther pointed to plane being held by the rock wall "that is my home quickly now"


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

(Can a sociopath assassin fit in the group?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

(I’m an assassin, so and kanju is a race car driver, so I’d say you’re good to go. As long as you don’t
kill us >:U)


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I’m an assassin, so and kanju is a race car driver, so I’d say you’re good to go. As long as you don’t
> kill us >:U)



(An assassin shall not harm another assassin. - Assassin Commandment, 10th Verse)

"That's strange." Dreva mumbled to himself while holding his tablet showing him a map to his treasure.

"Is it even possible that it is inside the cave?" he thought, he hated the cave. It was wet, damp, moldy. Perfect recipes to ruin his beloved three-piece pin stripe suits and his brown leather shoes.

_Patience, patience, patience,_ he told himself. _Just another ordeal to achieve my dream._

_And the dream lies just ahead, or not, or maybe my intel just makes fun of me.
_
He took a deep breath and braved the dark cave. He turned on a flashlight attached to his watch while his right hand clenched strongly into his black leather briefcase.

The road led to dead end. _Godammit, apparently my intel indeed made fun of me. I swear I would dupe his drink with my latest invention, a synthetic hormone and watch him as his breast grow bigger by day.
_
Disappointed, he rested on the cave wall but suddenly the cave rumbled as if he had triggered an unknown mechanical stuff. _The cave? Is it going to collapse?
_
He took the first step to run for the exit but suddenly he was sucked and next thing he knew he had fallen into an unknown realm.

"Hello?" he was visibly confused.

He straightened his glasses and brushed his soiled suit. 

"Is this the path to my treasure?" he muttered to himself.

He observed at the new surroundings and spotted some footprints. "Right, I better follow these."


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Aaron, Jag, the cat and the hyena reached the crashed plane and placed Jag on a flat surface to let him rest. Then he heard some footsteps.

He then walked out of the plane slowly holding some throwing knives. 

“Hello?” He asked the darkness, “Is anybody there?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

all aaron could see was a large amount of red eyes in the darkness "WE HUUUUNGER"


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> You stumble Into a cave in a mountain, Legend has it, if anyone goes into this cave, the never return. Despite that you go in anyways. but you fall in a hole starting your adventure. Name the Fallen Furry:


Jack


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> all aaron could see was a large amount of red eyes in the darkness "WE HUUUUNGER"


(I was referring the @Dreva but I can work with this.)

Aaron ran back while throwing the knives at their feet, making them screech in pain. 

“Guys Get in the plane NOW”


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2018)

(hmm idk how to insert myself into this.)


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (hmm idk how to insert myself into this.)


Maybe a friend of zyther’s?)


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Maybe a friend of zyther’s?)


(hmm...i guess I just need to know what's going on. also the rp name made me think this involved undertale)


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (hmm...i guess I just need to know what's going on. also the rp name made me think this involved undertale)


(Well, not really... You fell into a hole to a cave that was told to have a treasure in it, now we have an Assassin, a sociopath, a race car driver, an injured wolf (who is my friend), and a hyena!)


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2018)

(I see. Well this should be interesting)


----------



## initiald (May 7, 2018)

(he's an australian shephered! :>)

he made an 'eeep!' sound when he caught the gun. "s-shoot _WHAT_ exactly/!?!?" he ran behind them, staying by the group's side.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

initiald said:


> (he's an australian shephered! :>)
> 
> he made an 'eeep!' sound when he caught the gun. "s-shoot _WHAT_ exactly/!?!?" he ran behind them, staying by the group's side.


Aaron pointed at the disgusting creatures, “Those things!”

(I can’t even tell a dog from a cat! I’m so sorry.)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

"hunters oh shit hunters" zyther grabs a flare gun and shoots it towards the monsters "be blind monsters BE BLIND" the creatures shrieked in pain as they ran off


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

(oh and just for reference this is what the hunters look like )


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Dreva kept following the footprints and soon enough he could see a crashed aircraft from afar.

"Right, aircraft. At least I'm still on Earth." the bear thought as he kept walking toward the aircraft.

Suddenly, screams and shrieks came from the aircraft and it alerted his senses. He took out his black combat knife from his pocket and proceeded slowly and cautiously. Then loud banging could be heard from the aircraft and this time a human voice were clear enough for him to discern, "Be blind, monsters! Be blind!"

Several enigmatic creatures running on four limbs jumped from the airplane and ran off toward his direction, seemingly in pain. Dreva took precaution and crouched among the bushes, remaining motionless and unseen until the menaces had passed through.

"What was that?" he panted. "I better check out the airplane. There were clearly people there."

He approached the aircraft silently with his knife brandished, just in case he would face another hostile beings bent on tearing him apart. He climbed into the wings and after observing the occupants, he called upon them. 

"Hi, strangers! My name is Dreva from Earth and I'm stranded here" Dreva introduced himself. "I apologize for my intrusion but would you mind telling me what place is this?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

"we are on earth friend just in a deep dark cavern of monsters come quickly ill seal the hatch so none can get in" zyther extends his hand to dreva to pull him up


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

"Thank you for your hospitality." he shook Zyther's hand. "May I inquire how long have you been here? And I wonder if there is any way out of here because I have an appointment scheduled for tomorrow."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

"ive been here for 8 years ever since my team and i got lost and slowly devoured"


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

"I'm sorry to hear that." he quipped but soon his mood turned sullen. "So, are we all going to be a permanent resident here? Have you ever tried to venture to the horizon?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

"we have tried but there is something up there that not even the hunters can get past"


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Dreva could only breath a deep sigh, his mind felt restless. He just couldn't come to term with the reality.

As he sat in the corner, mourning the fact he could unlikely go home he couldn't but notice a groaning pants from the corner of the plane.

He stood up and looked at the wolf, lying in pain with a Shiba Inu and an Australian Shepherd flanking the wolf comforting him.

"Why is this gentleman writhing in pain?" Dreva approached the wolf. He observed the swollen leg and examining the extend of injuries.

"Ah, fractured bones. I have what is needed to alleviate your suffering." The bear opened his briefcase and took out a syringe.

He then mixed several liquids on an empty flask and sucked the content into the syringe.

"Now, this might help relieve the symptom a bit. But still, you cannot walk very far nor run. It is still best to rest until your leg is completely cured."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

zyther monitored the area turning the front lights of the plane on to scare of any unwanted intruders "we did try to make a makeshift lift but it failed around  the 3rd year i believe that some of my friend still live in it"


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

"And where might this lift be located?" Dreva became curious and restless. "Is it possible to reach it?"


----------



## initiald (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron pointed at the disgusting creatures, “Those things!”
> 
> (I can’t even tell a dog from a cat! I’m so sorry.)



____

(it's ok!!!)

he screamed and started shooting, his ears were ringing. "O-OH MY GOD?!?!?!?" he screamed


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

initiald said:


> ____
> 
> (it's ok!!!)
> 
> he screamed and started shooting, his ears were ringing. "O-OH MY GOD?!?!?!?" he screamed


Aaron and the german shepherd were the only ones who weren't inthe plane.

"GET IN!" He screamed at the panicking dog as they run into the plane.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

initiald said:


> (my character is a race car driver hah!!! is it still ok? ;w; )


I guess??


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

When Aaron (or whom ever is driving) tried the ignition, it failed


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

"i set up am makeshift turret on the side of the plane but be careful its very fragile" zyther pointed everyone to a shabby nailgun strapped to a rotary device.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

_What are they doing_ I thought.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

My character teleports into the wall of the plane "Whoops, wrong coordinates..."


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> you fall in a hole starting your adventure. Name the Fallen Furry:



Izar.

Izar, a world renowned survivalist lion heard of rumors of a cave that trapped you for good, if you dared to go in.
"Nonsense!" Izar huffed to himself.
After much research he managed to track down an entrance to what appeared to be a large cave.
"Could this be it?" Izar thought curiously.
Before Izar could get his bearings there was a strange ghost-like push from behind.
"Oh no! I'm too close to the edge" Izar panicked.

Upon awakening Izar was on his back, looking up at the cave walls, but where was the entrance?
"Who could have pushed me? There was no one there!" Izar thought. 

A distant sound of gunfire immediately caught Izar's attention. 

After a long walk, deeper into the dark murky cave, Izar saw the source of the gunfire. 
"Is that a broken airplane with a gun attached to it?? What ARE THOSE THINGS its shooting at?"

Izar noticed the gun fire was decreasing. 
"They must be running out of ammo" Izar thought. "I have to try to help!"

Izar removed his hunting knife.
The lion lunged at one of the unknown creatures. With a wide lunge he didn't know if he made contact.

"This is not good! There are too many! They.. They are SURROUNDING me!" Izar huffed frantically. Not knowing what was going to happen to him.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

“When


Izar said:


> Izar.
> 
> Izar, a world renowned survivalist lion heard of rumors of a cave that trapped you for good, if you dared to go in.
> "Nonsense!" Izar huffed to himself.
> ...


Before Aaron went in to confirm that everyone's still alive, he heard a cry for help. He turned back to see the creatures surrounding something. Aaron went in, throwing a ball into the middle of the crowd. The ball let out a glow of bright light. Aaron trained himself to see clearly through the light, so he went in and saw a lion with a hunting knife, also blinded from the light. Aaron carried the lion out of the surrounding creatures, and retreated into the plane. 

With more time to think, he realizes that this lion was his friend from the Ludwig Theater, Izar!

"Izar!" Aaron placed Izar on a chair. "Are you ok?"


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “When
> 
> Before Aaron went in to confirm that everyone's still alive, he heard a cry for help. He turned back to see the creatures surrounding something. Aaron went in, throwing a ball into the middle of the crowd. The ball let out a glow of bright light. Aaron trained himself to see clearly through the light, so he went in and saw a lion with a hunting knife, also blinded from the light. Aaron carried the lion out of the surrounding creatures, and retreated into the plane.
> 
> ...




"I.. I think so." Izar replied.

After his vision came back into focus, he realized that the stranger that carried him to safety was his buddy Aaron. 

"Aaron! I didn't expect to see you here!" Izar stated, the room spinning from Aaron's ball of light. 
"Thanks for saving me!" Izar said with a warm smile.

"What... What are those things outside??? Why didn't my knife harm them? WHERE THE HECK are we?" Izar said hastily to Aaron.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Izar said:


> "I.. I think so." Izar replied.
> 
> After his vision came back into focus, he realized that the stranger that carried him to safety was his buddy Aaron.
> 
> ...


"Long story short: I fell down a hole with @DaWaffleWolf, you fell down here too, monstrous things called hunters live here and they're trying to kill us. Well, at least you're still with us here. Sorry for my lightbomb."


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> "Long story short: I fell down a hole with @DaWaffleWolf, you fell down here too, monstrous things called hunters live here and they're trying to kill us. Well, at least you're still with us here. Sorry for my lightbomb."



"I see.. Well I.."   Izar was cut short by a sudden banging sound coming from the planes hatch. 

Izar stood up and went over to the planes window, stunned to see that there were a dozen hunters amassing near the plane.

"They're trying to get in!" Izar said.

The metal of the planes hatch starting to budge.

"We all need to find a way to reinforce the hatch!" Izar said to the group inside the plane.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 10, 2018)

Jag woke up from his long sleep and looked around at the others “Where are we” He asked, very confused. His leg seemed to be healed so he felt great.


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Jag woke up from his long sleep and looked around at the others “Where are we” He asked, very confused. His leg seemed to be healed so he felt great.









Izar sighed in relief as the banging on the plane hatch seemed to subside.

He heard a voice ask, "Where are we" from the far end of the plane.

Izar walked up to the drowsy wolf.

"Hey there, I noticed you lying there when Aaron(@Asassinator)  rescued me.. I heard that a clever bear (@Dreva ) injected you with an elixir that apparently healed your injuries. We are in a plane that is deep in the cave you and Aaron fell in to. We are currently under siege by these creatures called hunters... They're tough. I almost didn't make it." Izar explained to the Wolf


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 10, 2018)

“Oh...” Jag said softly, for he was only 13 at the time and was very scared “Will we get out” He asked


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Aaron turned around to see Jag awake and scared. He went to him and hugged him. “Jag! Thank Goodness you’re awake. I’m sorry I couldn’t do much to help you.” He asked if they were going to escape.

“At the state we’re in now? We can only hope.”


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> “Oh...” Jag said softly, for he was only 13 at the time and was very scared “Will we get out” He asked



Izar placed his paw on Jag's shoulder in support. Not wanting to alarm the terrified wolf

"We will get out of this!" Izar huffed reassuringly



Asassinator said:


> Aaron turned around to see Jag awake and scared. He went to him and hugged him. “Jag! Thank Goodness you’re awake. I’m sorry I couldn’t do much to help you.” He asked if they were going to escape.
> 
> “At the state we’re in now? We can only hope.”




Izar turned to Aaron, and the rest of the group

"We need to figure out what to do about those hunters outside! We have no food, water, and their numbers are growing! I propose we make a distraction, and sneak away from the plane when the hunters have their attention drawn elsewhere. Any ideas?"


----------



## Dreva (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "i set up am makeshift turret on the side of the plane but be careful its very fragile" zyther pointed everyone to a shabby nailgun strapped to a rotary device.



"Let us check what arsenal we have here." Dreva examined his surroundings. "We have a nail gun turret outside."

"I guess I would try to disassemble it and make it a portable gun."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar placed his paw on Jag's shoulder in support. Not wanting to alarm the terrified wolf
> 
> "We will get out of this!" Izar huffed reassuringly
> 
> ...


"oh we have food its in the cargo bay" zyther opened a hatch and pointed down "ive been here fro years and stacked up alot"


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "oh we have food its in the cargo bay" zyther opened a hatch and pointed down "ive been here fro years and stacked up alot"



Izar let out a sigh of relief knowing the clever hyena stacked up on food

"Good! That buys us time.."



Dreva said:


> "Let us check what arsenal we have here." Dreva examined his surroundings. "We have a nail gun turret outside."
> 
> "I guess I would try to disassemble it and make it a portable gun."



"How resourceful! You obviously have an advanced skill set  hearing how you saved Jag with just a syringe. Any ideas how we can get that gun down and operational? I think your the only one with the muscle to carry such a device." Izar said to @Dreva


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "I guess I would try to disassemble it and make it a portable gun."


“That’s a good idea.” Aaron complimented Dreva. “Then we can cover more ground this way.”


----------



## Dreva (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “That’s a good idea.” Aaron complimented Dreva. “Then we can cover more ground this way.”



"Right, for now we need to deal with this gluttonous fangs outside to get to our gun" the little bear muttered. "Have ever seen the movie World War Z? If you have some magazine or newspaper that would greatly help but I hope this would suffice."

Dreva took off his coat and made a thick wrapping on his right forearm. He then produced a black knife and held it with his left hand.

"Phew! Let's just hope this coat will be able to absorb the impact of their fang." he explained "Remember, when they tried to bite you, shove your arm into their mouth. Let them bite your coated forearm and grab their tongue with your hand. This would stun them for few seconds and use the opportunity to slit their throat. This is how we always do against very highly trained military dog."


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Dreva took off his coat and made a thick wrapping on his right forearm. He then produced a black knife and held it with his left hand.


Aaron copied the little bear. He seemed like he knew what he was doing. Instead of a knife, he took his hidden blade and pressed a button, the part that attached the blade to the wrist broke off. He also took out a tiny bag of small hilts and attached the blade onto the hilt. He had just essentially turned his hidden blade into a dagger! (This is something he had invented himself)


Dreva said:


> "Phew! Let's just hope this coat will be able to absorb the impact of their fang." he explained "Remember, when they tried to bite you, shove your arm into their mouth. Let them bite your coated forearm and grab their tongue with your hand. This would stun them for few seconds and use the opportunity to slit their throat. This is how we always do against very highly trained military dog."


”Got it.” Aaron complied and readied himself for the hoarde that they were going to face.


----------



## Izar (May 10, 2018)

Izar sharpened his hunting knife on the floor of the plane, ready for the coming battle.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

zyther got on the nail gun turret "can i have some help getting this off?"


----------



## Dreva (May 11, 2018)

"Charge!" Dreva shouted his battlecry. "Aaron @Asassinator and Izar @Izar , cover me. I'll help Zyther @zyther kaldrok disassemble this gun."

While Aaron and Izar were holding off the onslaught from the vicious hunters, the little bear used his knife and broke the bolts that were holding the nail gun to its turret. Zyther were pulling the gun hard with his hand and with final kick to the metal frame, the gun snapped off from its scaffold. Now, the nail has turned portable in Zyther's hands.

"Right then!" Dreva panted. "Let's kill them all!"


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

Izar let out a Ravenous Roar as he charged towards the hunters.

"Time for some payback!" Izar huffed.

Izar attacked one after another of the hunters just as @Dreva instructed. It was working!


----------



## Dreva (May 11, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar let out a Ravenous Roar as he charged towards the hunters.
> 
> "Time for some payback!" Izar huffed.
> 
> Izar attacked one after another of the hunters just as @Dreva instructed. It was working!



The beasts on the aircraft were slowly pushing back the swarming horde of hunters. The hooded assassin and the lion swung their blades and severed several heads at once which greatly helped to diminish the number of the hordes while Dreva and Zyther was slaughtering the hunters coming from the other flanks.

"Right, look at this bloody mess" Dreva thought at the gory scenes of blood, flesh, dead bodies and severed limbs of the hunters that were scattered throughout the aircraft. The little bear struggled to draw his breath after the exhausting fight that he barely managed to get out alive.

He no longer counted his tally after slaying several of them. The hunters were very agile and he could barely match their speeds as he parried their fangs with one hand and stabbed with the other. "Come on, monster." he taunted one of them. "Come and get me."

He was covered in blood not only of the hunters but from also of his. The hordes were overwhelming him at several moments and inflicted multiple cuts to his arms but at no time his confidence was diminished.

Suddenly a hunter leap out of his sight, this one missed out from his detection, bit his left arms and he dropped his knife. Before he could pick the knife another hunter dashed and aimed for his neck. He shielded the attack with his right arm and soon he fell to the ground. "Help!" he shouted at his companions as the hunters mauled the bear.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Aaron went in with Izar, who was roaring for revenge for almost killing him. Aaron came in stabbing quick into their heads, this time with no mercy. _These things have no souls_, he though as he continued ripping them to pieces one by one.


Dreva said:


> Suddenly a hunter leap out of his sight, this one missed out from his detection, bit his left arms and he dropped his knife. Before he could pick the knife another hunter dashed and aimed for his neck. He shielded the attack with his right arm and soon he fell to the ground. "Help!" he shouted at his companions as the hunters mauled the bear.


Aaron was having fun killing all these monsters until he heard *another* cry for help, this time from the bear. He turned back to see him surrounded by hunters. _Izar can take care of himself,_ he thought, _he has too._ He left the lion and jumped high enough to land on one of the hunters, squishing him instantly. Now his sneakers were full of blood, which annoyed him a lot. He then pushed through the crowd of hunters with his knife and punching some of the wing of the plane. He picked the bear up immediately and retreated to the insides of the plane. “Rest up, you did well.” Aaron told Dreva as he went back outside to assist the others.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

zyther was firing at the hunters pinning them to the cave walls "LURE OUT THE LEADER" he yelled "IF HE DIES  THEN THEY'LL ALL SCATTER"


----------



## Dreva (May 11, 2018)

"Zyther!" Dreva shouted. "You said that hunters were agitated by light, right?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

"YEAH" zyther yelled


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Aaron heard the conversation and gave @zyther kaldrok and @Izar a lightbomb. 

“I can make more, but it takes time.” Aaron said. “There’s a button to press and it’ll give you 5 seconds before actually blowing up. Use them wisely.”


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron heard the conversation and gave @zyther kaldrok and @Izar a lightbomb.
> 
> “I can make more, but it takes time.” Aaron said. “There’s a button to press and it’ll give you 5 seconds before actually blowing up. Use them wisely.”


 
Izar stands next to @zyther kaldrok with the light bomb Aaron gave him

"Let's throw our bombs at the same time! An explosion that big will surely lure out their boss!" Izar said to @zyther kaldrok


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

"alright on 3 1...2...3"


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

Izar and @zyther kaldrok activates and throws the light bombs at the center of the largest group of hunters.

*A brilliant flash of light explodes and illuminates the entire cavern"

"Wha...What's that sound? Sounds like's it's coming.... FROM UNDERNEATH US!?" Izar shouted to @zyther kaldrok


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

"OH FUCK IT CLIMBING UP OH FUCK" zyther runs into the cargo bay and see a massive creature underneath them "OH FUCK"


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "OH FUCK IT CLIMBING UP OH FUCK" zyther runs into the cargo bay and see a massive creature underneath them "OH FUCK"


“Stop shouting and start telling us what we can do to save ourselves already! We have a boy (@DaWaffleWolf) with a broken leg and an injured bear (@Dreva) here!”


----------



## Dreva (May 11, 2018)

(Wait a sec. I accidentally deleted my post. Let me repost it in a sec.)


----------



## Dreva (May 11, 2018)

(Sorry I have to re-post it again. I accidentally deleted it)


"Calm down" the bloodied bear softly whispered. Dreva took out his watch and switch on the torchlight. He was pretty helpless by now but he could still climb to the rooftop of the plane and decided he had to do something to change the tide.

He aimed the beam into the hordes of hunter trying to find the leader. Soon he found one hunter that possessed distinct characteristics from other hunters. The hunter was much bigger size towering other hunters with its darker complexion. It seemed to stay further behind other hunter busying himself hissing at other hunters as if he was commanding the other hunters to charge forward.

"This must be it!" Dreva was thrilled. "The alpha hunter!"

He kept beaming at the hunter and it seemed to be agitated by the torch beam from his wristwatch. It took notice at the source of light and charged at him.

"Right, this is it!" the bear screamed at Aaron, Izar and Zyther. "I've got the leader's attention!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

(It’s ok. I deleted mine and placed it here.)
“Well, you got it’s attention alright.” The alpha let out a deafening to screech and charged at Dreva.

Aaron threw some knives into it’s forehead, but it kept on running.

“Zyther, we need more firepower here!”


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

Izar lunged at the alpha hunter, striking both it legs with his hunters knife

“We need a finishing blow here!” Izar shouted


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 14, 2018)

zyther sees a large container "help me push this on it" he screams


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Aaron ran back to help Zyther push the large container, “What’s in this anyway?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 15, 2018)

"i dont remember but its definitely heavy enough to crush this fucking thing"


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

Izar got out of the way as @zyther kaldrok , & @Asassinator pushed a massive container  pod on to weakened Alpha up from above.

*scrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaa*

The alpha let out a blood curdling sound. 

*the cave started to rumble around them*

“Wh-what is this  that..?” Izar thought

“Wait... this is what happened before the alpha hunter appeared. But this is different! It’s stronger!”

Izar readied himself, not knowing how much him and the rest of the group could take


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 15, 2018)

"oh good god its the denmother OH FUCK" zyther would run around "good fuck we are all gonna die"


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

“GUYS JUST PUSH THE DAMN BOX ONTO THE ALPHA! WE’L IMPROVISE ONCE LESS OF THEM ARE TRYING TO ATTACK US!”

Aaron pushed a lot more harder, it was almost at the tip of the plane wing, on top of the alpha, but he ran out of energy. 

“I NEED SOME HELP HERE.”


----------



## Dreva (May 15, 2018)

Dreva was bleeding profusely from the hunter's bite wounds on his arms despite his attempts to wrap them with his clothes to slow the bleeding. He was losing too much blood and his head was feeling light by now. The scenes of chaos around him had only compounded his confusion but suddenly there was one loud cry that he clearly recognized.

"Hii needd summm haallppff hierr!" his fainting head recognized the distorted voice of Aaron.

_Right, this I can do!_ He told himself as he approached the tip of the plane wing and leaned on the metal box. 

"On your signal, Aaron!" he blurted out, planting his feet firmly on the ground and his back pushing the box.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

“Thanks Dreva.” He said as they used their last efforts of strong to squish the alpha. There was a loud shriek, then silence. The hunters stood there, motionless. Then they all fell on the floor, dead.

“We... we... did it...” Aaron said before passing out.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 15, 2018)

zyther knew they needed to leave NOW "we have to go WE HAVE TO GO BEFORE THE DENMOTHER COMES"


----------



## Asassinator (May 28, 2018)

(Anyone wanna revive this thread?)


----------



## Izar (May 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Anyone wanna revive this thread?)





(Yeah, maybe we should start after the battle is over)


----------



## Asassinator (May 28, 2018)

(What do you mean? We’ve won the battle, but all we need to do know is leave.)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 28, 2018)

(i was thinking maybe the plane got unstuck and fell deeper?)


----------



## Dreva (May 28, 2018)

(sure, why not? let's have our chars a brief respite to regroup before facing another adversity)


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 30, 2018)

You stumble Into a cave in a mountain, Legend has it, if anyone goes into this cave, the never return. Despite that you go in anyways. but you fall in a hole starting your adventure. Name the Fallen Furry: Sokrio

Two days earlier:

Always a sucker for some danger, Sokrio searches for this mystical cave with the help of some trusted acquaintances in the mining industry. There was no word from them about any sort of financial gain for this endeavor but he decided the rush of the hunt would be enough.. He narrowed his search down to a barren field just a couple miles south of a typical farm in the heart of Kansas.

An hour after the defeat of the Alpha:

“Today’s the day” Sokrio thought to himself as he hopped into his 1994 Jeep Wrangler YJ, disengaged the clutch, and turned the ignition. The six cylinder engine rumbled to life as he slid the gear shifter into first and set off for the coordinates of the cave his buddies sent him. He brought with him some standard cave hunting equipment, a Garmin GPS, metal detector for loot, a flashlight, a gallon of water, and an oh so trusty Colt M1911 with a couple of mags to spare filled with ammunition. “Good thing I have a week before the next big race at Daytona,” he said to himself as he pulled up to what seemed to be the entrance to the cave - a giant uninviting hole in the ground.

He put the Jeep in neutral, pulled the parking brake, and began to walk towards the hole - but then he noticed the smell of death in the air. “Shit, I may be getting more than what I bargained for here,” and he began to second guess himself. Just as he turned around to head back to the Jeep - loaded pistol held firmly in his right hand, a force pushed him back into the hole. “GAH!! NO!” Sokrio screamed as he tumbled into the still darkness of the cave. The pistol fell from his hand and bounced from rock to rock, and when it hit the cave floor with Sokrio beside it with his head close to the muzzle, it went off with a deafening bang.

Numb with pain, both from the fall and in his ringing ears, Sokrio slowly gets on his feet and tries to make out as much details of his surroundings as he could with the flashlight. “I can’t hear anything.. Wait, are those footsteps in the mud?” Sokrio decided to follow these, and they led him to half of a plane with a turret mounted at the base. He also notices a large grotesque creature laying belly up with a heavy looking steel crate covering it’s crushed face. Green blood still oozed from this creature. “What the hell happened here?.. Question is, are there more of these creatures? Good thing the Colt’s still in one piece.” Sokrio took refuge in the plane’s cargo hold and drank some water while tending to his wounds from the fall.


----------



## Asassinator (May 30, 2018)

When Aaron regained consciousness and looked around, he was inside the plane with Jag (@DaWaffleWolf), @Dreva, and someone he’s never seen before. He groaned while sitting up and asked the newcomer, “Hello, you fell down the hole too?”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

While Sokrio was still bandaging a slightly torn left wing membrane, he barely hears someone ask “Hello, you fell down the hole too?”.  After powering on the flashlight again, he peeks out of the cargo bay entrance - the flashlight illuminated the passenger cabin with an ominous yellow glow. He sniffs the air for danger (some dragons do this out of habit ), but feels at ease when he spots three “passengers” sitting a couple of seat rows ahead - one of them, a hooded dog (hopefully I got that right lol) waved to him and repeated the question.

Sokrio awkwardly replied, “Uh yeah... But it was more like I was pushed into the hole by some invisible force. Are you thirsty? I think I have some water to spare for your comrades as well.” and offers the gallon to the dog.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 31, 2018)

zyther wakes up in the wreckage of his old plane home "DAMNIT" he yelled as he saw his leg was pinned to a piece of metal


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> Sokrio awkwardly replied, “Uh yeah... But it was more like I was pushed into the hole by some invisible force. Are you thirsty? I think I have some water to spare for your comrades as well.” and offers the gallon to the dog.


“Oh, yes. I think we’re all thirsty from he battle we just fought.” Aaron took the gallon while looking at the injured wing, “That hurts a lot doesn’t it?”


zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther wakes up in the wreckage of his old plane home "DAMNIT" he yelled as he saw his leg was pinned to a piece of metal


 Aaron heard the loud shouts of Zyther and looked at his pinned leg. “Hold that thought. Can you help me help someone here?” He said and ran to Zyther’s aid, trying to lift the piece of metal up.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 31, 2018)

"fuck me man we fell deeper in i dont even know where we are and ive been down here for years" zyther was frantic his eyes darting everywhere


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

“Deep breaths, Zyther. Deep breaths. At least we’re alive.” Aaron said as he still struggled to lift the heavy piece of steel.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 31, 2018)

"you dont understand WE ARE DEEPER IN THIS ABYSS there are things even the things web fought dont deal with" zyther looked down at his leg the metal was deep in his flesh right up against the bone "fuck me"


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

Sokrio quickly moved to Aaron's position, and lifted the steel with all his might. It creaked and groaned from their efforts. "I think it's starting to give way a little!" Sokrio panted from the exertion.


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> Sokrio quickly moved to Aaron's position, and lifted the steel with all his might. It creaked and groaned from their efforts. "I think it's starting to give way a little!" Sokrio panted from the exertion.


“Thanks.” Aaron said as the metal debris finally got of Zyther’s leg. “What’s your name again? Mine is Aaron.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

After wiping his sweaty palm on his scalie thigh, Sokrio offers a handshake to Aaron and says, "Phew no problem, it's Sokrio."


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

“Thanks Sokrio,” Aaron said while shaking the dragon’s hand, “Though it is still very unfortunate that you’re down here too. You said something pushed you, right?”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

“Man I don’t know - I knew something was up with this place once I sniffed death in the air. Next thing I knew, a force pushed me like someone’s cold hand on my chest - that’s what it felt like.” he shuddered at the thought. “I almost got shot by my own gun too.. It went off next to my head when it landed on the cave floor.”


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

“That sucks.”Aaron admitted, “But at least you’re still alive, and we could use your help for facing whatever lives here.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

Sokrio gave a faint smile and said, “Well count me in. I don’t plan on busting out of here alone anyways... Not with more of those creatures potentially lurking around,” and he pointed towards the dead Alpha. “What *is* that thing?..”


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Aaron stiffened when he saw the Alpha again, but replied to Sokrio casually, “Oh, that thing’s an Alpha. We were fighting some monsters called Hunters, and that thing,” he pointed to the corpse, “was controlling the hunters. We had to squish it with a heavy container, but doing that took all my energy away and I passed out.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

Still mesmerized by the strange corpse, Sokrio unloaded the partially empty mag from his pistol, stared at the .45 acp round in the chamber and thought, _“Will this be enough to kill one of them?”_
Sokrio then glanced back at Aaron with an anxious expression on his face and said, “These things can get injured by regular weapons, right? I’m thinking there aren’t any more of those convenient steel crates around, and now I’m kicking myself for not packing the M4...”


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

“I don’t think so. We’be fallen deeper into this hole, and we don’t know what lives here.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

Sokrio was still for a moment, contemplating what their next move should be. He reloaded the gun and thought to himself, _“Well if Aaron’s not too sure if man made weapons can stop the Hunters, it might be best just to keep the Colt holstered, and only use it in an emergency - like if one of those things is trying to rip someone’s face off.. Loud noises might attract more Hunters.”
_
He turned back to Aaron and said, “I may have to call on some ancient draconian magic.. Not sure if fire will kill a Hunter but it’s worth a try. It’s better than shooting off a couple of rounds and attracting more - unless of course one of our own is in grave danger, then that might be a viable course of action. Magic can take a lot out of ya.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 31, 2018)

"fuck my legs really screwed here guys FUUCK"


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

“Well, anything right now is good to me.” Aaron realized his injured wing, “Does it still hurt?”


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "fuck my legs really screwed here guys FUUCK"


“Ah sorry Zyther! We’ll get you in the plane first.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

He glanced over his shoulder at the bandage on his wing, “Yeah, it stings like hell.. Won’t be able to fly with it for days. It’s a good thing membrane tears usually don’t take long to heal - of course depending on the size of the tear.” he grimaced from the discomfort.


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

Sokrio then moved towards Zyther who looked to be in a great deal of pain. He carefully helps Aaron lift him into the plane so they can treat his wound.


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Aaron and Sokrio moved Zyther into the plane with Jag and Dreva in it. _I think me and Izar (@Izar) are the only uninjured people here._ He thought as they placed Zyther on the floor.


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

Determined to find more medical supplies, Sokrio explores their new “base camp” on the hunt for more first aid kits and bandages than what they probably needed to escape this nightmare with their lives. Thankfully much of the plane was still intact - though he could tell from the creaks of his footsteps , and the condition of his surroundings that this plane must’ve been down here for years now. Most of the carpeting was torn or frayed, while cups and other eating utensils lay strewn across the floor as if a burglary happened - not to mention some of the passenger windows were shattered, and some were missing those flaps you use to block out the sun when you’re trying to sleep.

_“It’s times like these that makes a man wonder how half a plane got down here in the first place..”_ Sokrio thought to himself as he checked the cargo bay. To his great surprise, after inspecting a partially open metal crate - he found three military grade med-kits with more bandages, and other contents he couldn’t even recognize. “Holy... What’s this?” he pulled out a package of 40 pain pills. “Guys you won’t believe this,” Sokrio said as he hoisted two backpacks on both shoulders, and carried the third with both hands towards Aaron and Zyther.


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Aaron looked at the dragon as his eyes lit up with hope, “Sokrio, you found the jackpot!” He said and hugged him gratefully, “This will help a lot. Thanks Sokrio.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (May 31, 2018)

“Aww, it’s nothing dude. Well - actually this may be our ticket out of here.” Sokrio hugged back, and placed the backpacks on the closest seat next to Zyther. He re-opened the one with the pain pills, and pulled out those with a bottle of spring water. He offered these to Zyther saying, “Here, this’ll help with the pain a bit.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

zyther takes the pills and lays back "we have to find  a way back up before something gets us


----------



## Izar (Jun 1, 2018)

Izar was standing outside the hull of the plane when the ground he was standing on started to crumble underneath him. Izar clung  on to the side of the plane with his claws to avoid falling debris.

“Phew, that was close” Izar thought as he looked up to see where he was

“We must’ve sank deeper in the cave... looks to be about 50 feet! There’s no way we can go back the way we came.. I better see how everyone is doing”

Izar managed to thrust open the planes hatch nearest to him. He looked over to see everyone, and a new face standing at the far end of the plane.  Izar approached the group

“Is everyone okay? We seem to have fallen nearly 50 feet deeper in the cave... from the looks of it we’re not going out the way we came.”

Izar looked at the newcommer (@Sokrio Nazuri)

“Hello, where did you come from? Are you okay? I’m Izar” Izar said with a slight smile, trying to remain calm under the circumstances.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

as the group was getting there bearings noises from the deep dark started to echo across the wall "we have to get lights up before things get to ballsy" zyther said lifting the metal but enough to get his leg out "jesus my leg is so fucked"


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 1, 2018)

Sokrio waved at Izar and said, “Hey Izar! My name’s Sokrio - you might not believe this but I was pushed down here. Didn’t even see who or what it was... I still have some wounds from the fall, but I treated them already.” he pointed at the backpacks and said, “I found these in the cargo Bay Area - looks like there’s enough medical supplies in these packs for all of us.”

He looked at the injured hyena and was about to ask how he was feeling with the pain when he said, “we have to get lights up before things get to ballsy” and Sokrio moved closer to the outside of the plane to listen to these new strange noises coming from the tunnels. He sniffed the air - something was definitely about to happen, and he didn’t like it at all. “Jesus my leg is so fucked” Zyther said as he struggled to pull his leg out. Sokrio walked back to the hyena and said, “We need to move you again. I’m not sure where, but I sensed something moving slowly towards our camp. How’s the pain - can you walk a little?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

zyther stood up wincing from the pain "if the plane isnt to badly beat up i can turn the emergency lights we just have to do it quick"


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 1, 2018)

Sokrio nodded to him and said, “Okay - you seem to know this plane far better than any of us so I’ll help you get to the control box.. Wherever that is.” and offered his shoulder to lean on for support.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

I then said "who the h cares?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

"ahhh where the fuck did you come from" zyther pointed at the malformed being standing in front 0f the plane (@theawakening)


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

"I came from nowhere. I mean, are you even looking for the underground at all?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

(we are in the underground)


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

[frick... i do not understand this]


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 1, 2018)

Confused, Sokrio looks behind him and sees another potential survivor of the Hunter attacks. He nods in his direction and says, “Hey, you’re stuck down here too? We’re trying to figure out a way out of this nightmare - there’s these creatures called Hunters that are out for blood. They’re headed our way as we speak.”


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

"I'm more confused than anyone else."


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 1, 2018)

He gestured at the wounded hyena leaning on his right shoulder and said, “Our friend Zyther here got his leg pinned by a sharp piece of the plane’s metal so we’ll have to help him walk a little. We’re gonna try to find the control box so we can power on the emergency lights to scare off some of the advancing Hunters. In the meantime, you can try using one of the flashlights in the backpacks to help keep them at bay - and of course take some water if you’re thirsty.”


----------



## Dreva (Jun 1, 2018)

"Hello?" Dreva raised a faint voice to call for help. "Anybody there?"

The bear laid wounded on the floor, his body was partially buried by the rocks. He would've moved the rubles by himself but his arms badly wounded by hunters' onslaughts earlier precluded such feats. Now he could only expect some helps from other survivors.


----------



## Amynta (Jun 1, 2018)

Name the Fallen Furry: Amyntas


"Yes, Hello...?"

The slow, deep sound of flapping wings can be heard from above.
Amyntas is carefully decending towards the plane, looking for survivors.
His voice is filled with anxiety.

"Is everything alright? I heard screams..."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

"where the hell are all these people coming from ive been here for years and ive only seen hunters" zyther limped over to the  power box switch and flipped the emergency lights on exposing a massive eye poking thru a crack in the wall along with small little goblin like creatures "OH FUCKIN WHAT THE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Amynta (Jun 1, 2018)

Amyntas froze in fear. He did not expect this at all.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

the massive eye moved away from the crack along with the goblin like creatures "THE FUUCK"  zyther screamed his mind trying fathom what he just saw " EVERYONE IN THE PLANE"


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 1, 2018)

Sokrio froze for a second, flashlight in hand after seeing those strange creatures disappear. "I was about to flash em' - I'm surprised they just scurried off.. Ugly bastards are definitely about to make their move. Come on, we need to get back with the others."

Just then a loud inhumane screeching sound penetrated his thoughts. "Shit.. They're here." Sokrio said with some despair in his voice.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

"THESE ARENT HUNTERS" zyther hobbled to the pilots cabin and unlocked a flare gun "never thought id have to use this" he shot toward the location of the unending horde making them scorch


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 1, 2018)

_"Not hunters?" _Sokrio thought to himself as he watched a horde of them go up in flames. Inspired by this, he recalled his hatchling years - the words of power his parents taught him at an early age, which was ancient draconian magic. He remembered the word "Draska" meaning ignite.. 

Sokrio deeply concentrated, blocking out the chaos outside his mind . _"Draska" _Sokrio uttered to himself, and suddenly he felt a tremendous surge of power within the depths of his soul.. Two fireballs appeared on both his open palms, and his eyes turned fiery red with an ancient thirst for destruction.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 1, 2018)

There was so much pandemonium happening around him that it was hard to know what to do, but then he heard a faint noise.





Dreva said:


> "Hello?" Dreva raised a faint voice to call for help. "Anybody there?"
> 
> The bear laid wounded on the floor, his body was partially buried by the rocks. He would've moved the rubles by himself but his arms badly wounded by hunters' onslaughts earlier precluded such feats. Now he could only expect some helps from other survivors.


“Dreva! I’m coming!” Aaron shouted while running toward the direction of the voice.


----------



## Amynta (Jun 1, 2018)

(I assume Dreva wasn't in the plane afterall, right?)
_
What is this madness I stumbled into?!_ Amyntas thought.
He regained control over himself, as he notices Aaron shouting. _Is someone hurt?_
After watching Aaron run towards someone on the floor, he immediately followed him and landed near Devra.
"Greetings." He tried to keep his voice as calm as possible.
Amyntas took a closer look at Devra's wounds and the rocks, then carefully pulled one away with his wings.


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 2, 2018)

As Amyntas and Aaron moved the rubble to free Dreva, there was suddenly a loud crash - a fireball burst its way through the roof of the old plane and rapidly descended on the horde. There was a deafening bang as the fireball hit its mark, and sent some of the hostile creatures flying in all directions - while those closest to the blast were disintegrated by the heat. Standing in the middle of the aftermath - a now almost perfect circle between him and the horde around him was Sokrio with his teeth bared, uttering a menacing bloodthirsty growl. His eyes were now as bright as red headlights, and the wounds that were previously on his body looked like they healed instantly.

The creatures watched him for a moment - waiting for his next move. Sokrio then summoned a circle of fire around his position, and at that moment the creatures charged at him. He bellowed out an enraged roar, and soon charred pieces of the horde were flying out of the circle.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 2, 2018)

As Aaron and Amyntas moved the boulders, he felt a sudden warmth and looked back to see Sokrio’s transformation and the circle of fire around them. The dragon’s wings seemed to have fully healed and Aaron thought to himself jokingly, “_Maybe he could fly us all out of here.”_


----------



## Amynta (Jun 2, 2018)

Amyntas seemed astonished by the flames, but immedietly turned back to Dreva.
"Don't worry, this will help."
Several tentacle-like, long plants with small leaves, emerged from Amyntas' back and moved towards Dreva. It's tendrils carefully touched his wounds. They seemed to disappear into the wounds. His pain slowly faded away, even though his injuries were still visible.


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 2, 2018)

15 minutes later:
_
“Can’t keep this up much longer..” _He thought to himself as another two members of the horde came at him from both sides. Sokrio flung a fireball directly at the left monster’s face - it dissolved into ash immediately on contact, and proceeded to hit more of its buddies in line. He ducked just in time as the other monster swiped at his face, and Sokrio responded with an uppercut that sent it flying back into the crowd. His strength was failing big time, he managed to kill a lot of those things - yet countless numbers of the horde kept rushing his position, hoping to overwhelm him; or so it seemed by his extreme fatigue.

Running out of time and options, Sokrio ended the fire circle spell to save much needed vitality, and decided to make a leap of faith back to the safety of the plane where he could rest a little - and retrieve his gun. _“Here goes nothing!” _With the last of his strength, he leapt far over the crowd of monsters to the entrance of the plane camp and was almost reduced to crawling inside. The aftermath of Sokrio’s frenzy left the smell of burnt flesh, and sulfur in the air - along with a thin visible layer of smoke all around.

Before he faded out, Sokrio noticed a wyvern with green tentacles protruding from his back and tiredly said, “...Is that.. A.. Wyvern?..” and went limp - falling into a deep sleep. The world faded into black, as all the noises around him began to sound as if he was underwater.. Then peaceful silence - in his dream he was floating amongst the stars with the urgent voices of his ancestors urging him to wake up.


----------



## Amynta (Jun 2, 2018)

(Can someone sum up, where everyone is located right now? This is getting a bit confusing...)

By now, most of Dreva's injuries have been healed.
"What is going on here? What are these beings?" Amyntas asked.
He looked up and gazed at Aaron. He was completely focused on Devra before and didn't have a chance to properly introduce himself.


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 2, 2018)

(Zyther’s still in the pilots cabin I think. Aaron is right beside you helping to free Dreva. Sokrio is outside the entrance to the plane close to the pilots cabin. Jag, Izar, and The Awakening are still inside the plane.)


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

Name the fallen furry:Universe 
Universe comes  flying  in out of nowhere ripping the door off it’s hinges. “I’ll save you!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

Universe then relaxes and calls on the power of the universe in a single word “Lein” his eyes glowed with power then whipped around and atomized their attackers. “Are you guys Ok?”


----------

